# ikaw na pina-iyak ko. hindi mo alam



## SandRock

What does the sentence:
ikaw na pina-iyak ko. hindi mo alam

Mean... it was followed by a sad smilie


----------



## tanzhang

ikaw na pina-iyak ko. hindi mo alam

I'm the one who made you cry. you don't know (that)
...


----------



## SandRock

Hmm could it be, youre the one who made me cry? That would fit more in the context...


----------



## moonshine

Actually it's the other way around:

Ikaw na pinaiyak ko = You that I made weep/cry.
Hindi mo alam = You don't know.


I'm the one who made you cry would be "ako ang nagpaiyak sa'yo"
You're the one who made me cry would be "ikaw na nagpaiyak sa akin"


----------

